# Dino 14wks..Big Boy!



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Got him at 13wks, and hes getting bigger as i type...lol...hes a good puppy...my Dino...



















With his ears cropped...still healing.. Pour puppy.. Hes fine tho!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure has serious eyes. So handsome already his face looks grown but he still has puppy wrinkles and huge paws! So cute. What a belly on him. What are you feeding him and how much and how often?


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

ames said:


> Sure has serious eyes. So handsome already his face looks grown but he still has puppy wrinkles and huge paws! So cute. What a belly on him. What are you feeding him and how much and how often?


LoL, thanks

im giving him this Diamond sporting food stuff that my cousin gave me that he has alot of..hes a bully breader and keeps his supply of it....I kinda think its to rich for a puppy...i mean i seen results in like 1 wk of giving to him...and per the Vet three times a day and some doggy treats here and there to train him to sit..But the vet did say he had alot of worms, so hes getting his deworming shots as well..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So he hadnt been dewormed at all before you got him? Sounds a lot like a byb. No shots, not wormed, no papers....smh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> So he hadnt been dewormed at all before you got him? Sounds a lot like a byb. No shots, not wormed, no papers....smh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


well he did have his first shots, i did have his shot record, but when i went to vet he wanted to start all over...why? idk why? but after they gave him that deworming meds for him to swollow, his belly has gotten smaller...i take him back in 2 wks for his other shots and second dewoming meds...

whats byb?


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

in the first two pics u can see he was kinda skinny, after 1 wk of that food , thats how his belly got....3 times a day....hes gettting huge....i dont think its the worms n e more...lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Having a super fat puppy isnt a good thing..... and byb= back yard breeder

Hes not my cup of tea but hes handsome


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DinoGottiPit said:


> well he did have his first shots, i did have his shot record, but when i went to vet he wanted to start all over...why? idk why? but after they gave him that deworming meds for him to swollow, his belly has gotten smaller...i take him back in 2 wks for his other shots and second dewoming meds...
> 
> whats byb?


haha I hear ya. My vet did the same thing because they do not trust that they were given properly initially is how my vet explained it to me. Plus they get more money, and they claim to be OK for the dogs. I get a titter test now on my boy before I vaccinate but puppies are totally different. Good for you keep doing what he says. His belly might be big because of the worms, that causes them to bloat up kinda.

A back yard breeder is someone who breeds dogs just for the heck of it. They usually breed cause their dog is a really cool color, or their dog is so sweet and nice and the best dog EVER. Or their friend meets their dog and think its so great and want one "just like him" so they get another dog or find someone they know to knock their bitch up Those are horrible reasons to breed dog. A reputable breeder would never allow their dogs to go to a shelter before taking their dogs back. If your cousin breeds dogs and leaves the country, he isn't able to take them back. Goof for you for caring for your pup.

Do you free freed? you say 3times a day, how much each time? and what does he weigh now at 14weeks? just curious  AmBully's are not usually know to be the best performance athletes. Not trying to offend anyone and of course there are same that are, but the high performance formula for sporting dogs, he wont be doing any "sports" til he is grown and a year at LEAST.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Ames : hes 16lbs and thanks for ur great info


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Some updated pics of dino today... Ears looking better... Only been 5 days... Vet said about 3wks for recovery..


----------



## Clarence Payne (Sep 19, 2012)

Diamond's good food I've always feed it to my dogs... 
Personally your pup should still be on the puppy formula though


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks will be taking him off the diamond once its done..getting there...Heres dino after is second shots and deworming this saturday..He gained 8lbs in two weeks.. Hes getting real solid and big as the days go by.. My big boy!


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just a little update  I like this stand, u can see his muscle tone.. 16wks

trying to stack him...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice to see how well he is growing  WOW 8pbs in 2 weeks he is a big pup! Glad to see youre changing the food.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

ames said:


> nice to see how well he is growing  WOW 8pbs in 2 weeks he is a big pup! Glad to see youre changing the food.


Thanks, yea hes done with it, time for the puppy IAMS.. Thanks


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

IAMS?? Why? Post up some stacked pictures directly from the from and side and we can tell you how he looks. There are a lot of good bully people here who are very knowledgable about structure.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Thanks, yea hes done with it, time for the puppy IAMS.. Thanks


:/ I wouldn't feed iams either. It's total junk food. If I was you I would look into grain free. It's higher priced but you feed less.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

21 weeks 48.5 lbs and he started his raw diet 3 weeks ago.. Beef/Chicken, and hes doing real good with the diamond food....so we staying with it...


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> 21 weeks 50 lbs started his raw diet, 3 weeks into the raw.. Beef and diamond..
> 
> What do you mean by "Beef and diamond"?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you mixing raw and kibble? Man you gotta go all in if you are going to feed raw.  have you checked out the Prey Model Raw website?


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> DinoGottiPit said:
> 
> 
> > 21 weeks 50 lbs started his raw diet, 3 weeks into the raw.. Beef and diamond..
> ...


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Are you mixing raw and kibble? Man you gotta go all in if you are going to feed raw.  have you checked out the Prey Model Raw website?


Yea im doing both raw and kibble, since i started him on it 3 weeks ago he gained 10lbs and hes really starting to look solid. neck getting thicker, chest getting wider etc etc...he tolarated it well, no diarrhea, no stomach bloating, and his poops look clean and really dont smell as much...but will def look into the website,,,thanks


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Coyne1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Raw beef, and Diamond Sporting Food (Dry food), oh and two eggs..
> ...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Umm.. you are not supposed to feed raw and kibble in the same meals...

I would personally pick one or the other, you are setting your dog up to possibly get sick because raw and kibble digest at completely different rates.

Feeding eggs in your kibble is fine though. I would only feed 1 egg every other day though, no need for two. You are going to make your puppy obese and thats not healthy and will result in a shorter life span.

Here, this is the link to the Prey Model Raw site, read around and join the forum if you want but there are tons of great articles you should read before starting raw, in any form and great people who can guide you if need be. 
PMR Articles - articles - Prey Model Raw

But just stop feeding the raw meat and kibble together. Thats no bueno.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Guys Guys, thanks for the feedbacks, but hes doing just fine, my cousin has breeding kennels, and that all he gives is champ, grand champion, etc etc bullys, if i didnt think it was safe then i wouldnt give to my lovely Dino, I did all the research for pleantly of hours and alot of reading, alot of utube watching, follow carolinabullyfarm, and thats all the give there bullys from day one Kibble and raw.. im not trying to hurt the little guy come on!!! just please keep your comments to yourself and enjoy the pics...

He will stick to the Kibble and Raw


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Guys Guys, thanks for the feedbacks, but hes doing just fine, my cousin has breading kennels, and that all he gives is champ, grand champion, etc etc bullys, if i didnt think it was safe then i wouldnt give to my lovely Dino, I did all the research for pleantly of hours and alot of reading, alot of utube watching, follow carolinabullyfarm, and thats all the give there bullys from day one Kibble and raw.. im not trying to hurt the little guy come on!!! just please keep your comments to yourself and enjoy the pics...
> 
> He will stick to the Kibble and Raw


Whats a "breading kennel"? And what is the name of his? Or he has more than one as you say? Wow. lol. I'm not saying your doing something wrong intentionally, I think your misinformed though. Your were feeding IAMS 3 weeks ago. lol. But, anyways, I'll keep further comments to myself. Good luck!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

You may not be trying to hurt your dog but you are really making bad choices by mixing kibble and raw. I am sorry but just because someone else does it doesnt make it right or safe. 

If you did all the research you are saying you did, you would know feeding raw and kibble is the number one BIG NO NO. 

Keep our comments to ourselves? Not when we see something that is completely wrong going on, and its a forum.. pretty sure the point of forums is for people to comment.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> You may not be trying to hurt your dog but you are really making bad choices by mixing kibble and raw. I am sorry but just because someone else does it doesnt make it right or safe.
> 
> If you did all the research you are saying you did, you would know feeding raw and kibble is the number one BIG NO NO.
> 
> Keep our comments to ourselves? Not when we see something that is completely wrong going on, and its a forum.. pretty sure the point of forums is for people to comment.


Like i said thanks for the comments, but nothings going to change....Raw and Kibble is what it is..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude that pup is WAY over weight. Dont come back and tell me how muscular he is. Look at that oic with the kids. That looks like a "good, healthy, strong, muscular" puppy? 

Youre going to burn out his kidneys with all the protein. ..

And arent you the same one who said his cousin was a byb and didnt give u papers for the dog? Im not trying to beat u up or seem like a "hater" but you cant piss down my back and tell me its rain.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dude that pup is WAY over weight. Dont come back and tell me how muscular he is. Look at that oic with the kids. That looks like a "good, healthy, strong, muscular" puppy?
> 
> Youre going to burn out his kidneys with all the protein. ..
> 
> And arent you the same one who said his cousin was a byb and didnt give u papers for the dog? Im not trying to beat u up or seem like a "hater" but you cant piss down my back and tell me its rain.


Yup got all the paper work needed hes fully documented...took to vet for his rabies shot and vet said his weight is perfect!!and to keep feeding him, and let him be...

RAW AND KIBBLE IT IS!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Do what u do. I aint paying the vet bills. When u eff the dog up I'll have no sympathy. Good luck and watch that swayed back and extra weight......


And im sure a lady of the night will tell you ur the best ever. You are paying her of course. ...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Typical bully owner out to ruin their dogs as fast as possible.. 

You give AmBully owners a bad name doing things like this. Have fun ruining your dog.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA cant get enough of these NoN_Bully owners....oh gosh they just dont know?????

LORD WHY MUST U PUT HATERS ON THIS WORLD!!!????? WHHHHHYYYYYYY?


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Typical bully owner out to ruin their dogs as fast as possible..
> 
> You give AmBully owners a bad name doing things like this. Have fun ruining your dog.


:goodpost:

Now you know why I'm mad. And you got his rabies shot? What are you bragging about? Is that some huge accomplishment for you? Give me a break. And I'd love to see this ped with all grand champions from this BYB also. Your dog has horrible structure.

PS - proud owner of a bully


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Now you know why I'm mad. And you got his rabies shot? What are you bragging about? Is that some huge accomplishment for you? Give me a break. And I'd love to see this ped with all grand champions from this BYB also. Your dog has horrible structure.
> 
> PS - proud owner of a bully


LMAO!!!! will post pics of the show and his ribbons like i mentioned...STAY TUNED :clap:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA cant get enough of these NoN_Bully owners....oh gosh they just dont know?????
> 
> LORD WHY MUST U PUT HATERS ON THIS WORLD!!!????? WHHHHHYYYYYYY?


A fat swayed back dog isnt good in any breed.... running that much protein trough a puppy isnt good. Ur already feeding a high protein food then u add beef and eggs. Keep acting like you know something and ill keep making u look like a fool.

And u can refer to the second quote in my sig with that hater garbage. U aint got anything to hate on...


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> A fat swayed back dog isnt good in any breed.... running that much protein trough a puppy isnt good. Ur already feeding a high protein food then u add beef and eggs. Keep acting like you know something and ill keep making u look like a fool.


Here we go again lord, please be with them, they are no good to the bully world....

RAW AND KIBBLE IT IS!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Here we go again lord, please be with them, they are no good to the bully world....
> 
> RAW AND KIBBLE IT IS!!


Good thing I dont want anything to do with u or the bully world huh? Gooooood laaawwwwddddd joe! Best own more than 1 pup ur cuzo gave ya before u get so uppity.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Coyne1981 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Now you know why I'm mad. And you got his rabies shot? What are you bragging about? Is that some huge accomplishment for you? Give me a break. And I'd love to see this ped with all grand champions from this BYB also. Your dog has horrible structure.
> 
> PS - proud owner of a bully


I feel for you bully owners who are decent people and have proper looking and functioning dogs, because you guys get over shadowed by jokes like this and their ignorance and unwillingness to learn.

Anything to make their poorly structured dogs as fat as possible and to have the shortest life span as possible they do with gusto..


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LoL @ feeding IAMS! If he'd feed his dog that, of course it makes sense that he'd be dumb enough to mix raw and kibble. It's one or the other. Like how pookie said, they digest completely different

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Clearly he does not want to learn. End of story.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable pup tho!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ali-eve (Apr 24, 2013)

So sorry for the puppy!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> LMAO!!!! will post pics of the show and his ribbons like i mentioned...STAY TUNED :clap:


how about a ped????? whats so hard about posting it??? The day dino gets a ribbon is the day hell freezes over.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> how about a ped????? whats so hard about posting it??? The day dino gets a ribbon is the day hell freezes over.


There is NO ped, his cousin is clearly a BYB

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drop (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow he is handsome very good looking boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I feel for you bully owners who are decent people and have proper looking and functioning dogs, because you guys get over shadowed by jokes like this and their ignorance and unwillingness to learn.
> 
> Anything to make their poorly structured dogs as fat as possible and to have the shortest life span as possible they do with gusto..


Thank you pookie! Never thought picking this breed would get me all mixed up with so many knuckle heads. But hey, I made the choice and I'm all in!


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lmao!!! u guys are something else...its not my fault that your so call (PITS) are all (mal·nour·ished ) i broke it down for all of you so u guys can understand the word...like Pookie pit, that dog look like it has some kinda (Anorexia) WELL ALL YOUR DOGS..!!!! If u were part of the bully world, then u would know that it takes time for them to grow into the structure etc etc...you guys are attacking him at a young age!!:hammer::hammer: Not attacking you Pookie, but yes using u as an example....Therefore, im off to enjoy my BULLY, and hes doing great!!! 

Kibble in the mornings and RAW at Night!!!!! And its staying that way!!!

Please post your comments, Becuase i love sharing them with others and we love to get a laugh out of them...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude I have a dog going to the apa nationals. What u got? A fat sway backbacked puppy. All anyone tried to do was help but you just wanted keep telling us all how much u know. We all can tell what u dont know....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know what's gotten into everyone... we do not allow bashing on this forum. Please, read the rules.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If that was pointed towards my post I honestly dont feel I bashed anyone. Everyone has offered more advice than anything. Tell ppl who dont argee with u that they're a hater and ignorant is ridiculous. Sorry if the post was taken the wrong way but it was ment as facts not a put down. Look at everyone who gave the dude advice. We all have very nice dogs and have experience in the dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

No. My post was not pointed at one specific person.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I don't know what's gotten into everyone... we do not allow bashing on this forum. Please, read the rules.


:goodpost:

Everyone needs to take a breather and calm down. Any further personal attacks upon any members will result in infractions and bans. Enough is enough already :stick: :stick:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Off the chain?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

DinoGottiPit said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lmao!!! u guys are something else...its not my fault that your so call (PITS) are all (mal·nour·ished ) i broke it down for all of you so u guys can understand the word...like Pookie pit, that dog look like it has some kinda (Anorexia) WELL ALL YOUR DOGS..!!!! If u were part of the bully world, then u would know that it takes time for them to grow into the structure etc etc...you guys are attacking him at a young age!!:hammer::hammer: Not attacking you Pookie, but yes using u as an example....Therefore, im off to enjoy my BULLY, and hes doing great!!!
> 
> ...


LMMFAO! Your dog couldnt keep up with my anorexic dog even on one of his bad days :thumbsup: but good job trying to insult my mutt, you know with his perfect body and very nice structure.. 

Sooo now you are saying you feed kibble in one meal and raw in the other? Well thats not a bad thing really, BUT feeding kibble and raw in the SAME meal is. Just fyi. I also dont think you need to be feeding red meat, feed chicken. He doesnt need all that and kibble.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Everyone needs to take a breather and calm down. Any further personal attacks upon any members will result in infractions and bans. Enough is enough already :stick: :stick:


I will take one for the BULLY WORLD!!! *Please suspened/deactivate my account!! *i already signed up in another fourm, were they understand the bully world..!!

Thanks for everything Guys:cheers:


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Guys Guys, thanks for the feedbacks, but hes doing just fine, my cousin has breeding kennels, and that all he gives is champ, grand champion, etc etc bullys, if i didnt think it was safe then i wouldnt give to my lovely Dino, I did all the research for pleantly of hours and alot of reading, alot of utube watching, follow carolinabullyfarm, and thats all the give there bullys from day one Kibble and raw.. im not trying to hurt the little guy come on!!! just please keep your comments to yourself and enjoy the pics...
> 
> He will stick to the Kibble and Raw


Carolina bully farms don't feed there dogs raw, just dog chow ..ya purina dog chow.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Here we go again lord, please be with them, they are no good to the bully world....
> 
> RAW AND KIBBLE IT IS!!


Dude do your bad for the bully breed and your bully but you'll learn the hard way


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

KMdogs said:


> Off the chain?


Sure we can unhook a few of y'all. How bout you, jtp and dinogottipit? Haha there will be tears:thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

DinoGottiPit said:


> I will take one for the BULLY WORLD!!! *Please suspened/deactivate my account!! *i already signed up in another fourm, were they understand the bully world..!!
> 
> Thanks for everything Guys:cheers:


We don't do that here! We leave your delusional bs for the world to read forever. And that's good you signed up somewhere else, maybe they can blow the pixie dust up your ass that your looking for. Next time, seek out a breeder that breeds dogs that conform to the breed standard and leave your cuz to breed those long, sway back dogs for the dummies who don't know shit about health and function.
GOOD LUCK with everything you do and have a good day:stick:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, Dino seems to start multiple threads at once, and always has the same reaction to comments on his dog. Even a novice in the dogs (my 13 y/o step-son, who knows literally nothing) can see the conformational issues with this dog! I say unchain 'em!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You know, Dino seems to start multiple threads at once, and always has the same reaction to comments on his dog. Even a novice in the dogs (my 13 y/o step-son, who knows literally nothing) can see the conformational issues with this dog! I say unchain 'em!


My son is 5 and literally has no clue about dogs, other than working with Dosia. I was on FB looking at doo doo bullies and he comes up and looks and says, "awww poor puppy, his legs are hurt" even a small child who knows nothing of structure and breed standard can tell when they don't look right.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> My son is 5 and literally has no clue about dogs, other than working with Dosia. I was on FB looking at doo doo bullies and he comes up and looks and says, "awww poor puppy, his legs are hurt" even a small child who knows nothing of structure and breed standard can tell when they don't look right.


Yep.. don't understand why grown adults can't see it :hammer:


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lmao!!! u guys are something else...its not my fault that your so call (PITS) are all (mal·nour·ished ) i broke it down for all of you so u guys can understand the word...like Pookie pit, that dog look like it has some kinda (Anorexia) WELL ALL YOUR DOGS..!!!! If u were part of the bully world, then u would know that it takes time for them to grow into the structure etc etc...you guys are attacking him at a young age!!:hammer::hammer: Not attacking you Pookie, but yes using u as an example....Therefore, im off to enjoy my BULLY, and hes doing great!!!
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'm not out to bash you. I own a bully and if you think he's underweight you've got issues. Here's a bully with proper structure about the same age as yours in the pic. I think maybe you can tell the difference now. This is what you'll be up against for your ribbons. I honestly think your just blowing smoke with this mysterious ped that is coming soon. Not sure why there would be a delay if you actually had it. Its just a link. Also, these people that are trying to help you about the diet of your dog are doing so for YOUR dog. Not you. They dont want to see your dog suffer. Thats all.


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Hey man, I'm not out to bash you. I own a bully and if you think he's underweight you've got issues. Here's a bully with proper structure about the same age as yours in the pic. I think maybe you can tell the difference now. This is what you'll be up against for your ribbons. I honestly think your just blowing smoke with this mysterious ped that is coming soon. Not sure why there would be a delay if you actually had it. Its just a link. Also, these people that are trying to help you about the diet of your dog are doing so for YOUR dog. Not you. They dont want to see your dog suffer. Thats all.


LMAO!! Dino's elbows look exactly the same as the dog in the pic>:rofl: u guys are something else...make up ur mines!!!!


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

redog said:


> We don't do that here! We leave your delusional bs for the world to read forever. And that's good you signed up somewhere else, maybe they can blow the pixie dust up your ass that your looking for. Next time, seek out a breeder that breeds dogs that conform to the breed standard and leave your cuz to breed those long, sway back dogs for the dummies who don't know shit about health and function.
> GOOD LUCK with everything you do and have a good day:stick:


WOW!!!if the Administator is talking like this then i know this is a white washed piece of shit FORUM!!! Fuck you all and i hope all your dogs go to hell!!! All your mutherfuckers have piece of shit dog that are all bitch ass ugly then a mutherfucker!!!! hahahahahaha BITCHES!!!! know read that on the fourm SUCKER!!!!:clap:


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> LMAO!! Dino's elbows look exactly the same as the dog in the pic>:rofl: u guys are something else...make up ur mines!!!!


Lol. NO THEY DONT.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DinoGottiPit said:


> WOW!!!if the Administator is talking like this then i know this is a white washed piece of shit FORUM!!! Fuck you all and i hope all your dogs go to hell!!! All your mutherfuckers have piece of shit dog that are all bitch ass ugly then a mutherfucker!!!! hahahahahaha BITCHES!!!! know read that on the fourm SUCKER!!!!:clap:


That has to be one of the worst written rants I've ever read. Hell my 3 year old daughter could've came up with something better than that. Smh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That has to be one of the worst written rants I've ever read. Hell my 3 year old daughter could've came up with something better than that. Smh.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This guy obviously has about that level of education judging by his spelling and grammar. "His cuz owns breading kennels" Princess. lol. Makes me hungry!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Coyne1981 said:


> This guy obviously has about that level of education judging by his spelling and grammar. "His cuz owns breading kennels" Princess. lol. Makes me hungry!


Lol I just realized I put 3 instead of 2. She's only 2 years old and she can tell you off better than that lol!!! Mmmmm fried pickles lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I just realized I put 3 instead of 2. She's only 2 years old and she can tell you off better than that lol!!! Mmmmm fried pickles lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahaha. I wont post the forum name but the other one he joined hes already wearing out his welcome. By the way, posted how his "cuz" did the ears. Not a vet. Needless to say, people aren't too happy there.

Dinogottipit:

"Im in california, and trust me there are tons and tons of people out here that do this ear cropping on the side, when they bread pits"

Yeah, once again "bread". Yummmm yummmmm.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

C'mon now u gotta post the forum that he's on!!

Oh boy he's in Cali? I should have known....soooo many BYBs here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> C'mon now u gotta post the forum that he's on!!
> 
> Oh boy he's in Cali? I should have known....soooo many BYBs here
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I surely will if its allowed. Someone let me know.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I would NEVER let anyone who wasn't a vet touch my dogs ears. That's like me going to a non plastic surgeon to get a boob job...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I would NEVER let anyone who wasn't a vet touch my dogs ears. That's like me going to a non plastic surgeon to get a boob job...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dino's cuz can probably do that too!


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Get them all Dino... GET THEM.. And yup he got his ears cropped, back yard boogie!! And what!!

Ahhhhhh my Dino!! HATERS!!!!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> Go for it.. Post it.... See if u for real my cali genius lmao!! But ur location says "MA" hahahahhaha


What does my location have anything to do with this? And here you go:

• View topic - Hey! Dino's Here


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> What does my location have anything to do with this? And here you go:
> 
> • View topic - Hey! Dino's Here


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that forum was wack too just like this one!!! Talk was about ear cropping!!! BOOOOOOO!!!! Boring!!!! lmao and to clarify, when a person types super fast and hits sumit, without looking at his correction dosent mean that person dosent know how to spell fool!!! Its called I have a job and need to get off these wack ass forum where theres nothing but low life people that just criticise other people pets...SMDH for real!!!!:cheers:


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Im kinda liking all this!! If the Admistrator allows this behavior then im all for it, i aint going no where!!!!

*KEEP IT COMING PEOPLE* MORE COMMENTS ON HOW YOUR CHILDREN NO MORE BAD WORDS THEN ME< SOmething must be wrong in that family!!! lmao smdh AGAIN!!! lmao hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I swear I seriously need to start handing out tampons to all you whiny little bitch boys!I don't even act like this much of a little bitch when it's my time of the month!
Another thread destroyed and closed.Let me go dig out my other mod log in info to ban this mofo.If any of you other mods logged in are already set up to do it,please do!Thanks!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

And yes it's illegal to perform surgery on an animal here in CA without a license!!!

http://www.cvma.net/images/cvmapdf/IllegalPracticeQA.pdf


----------

